# Countdown Anyone.....



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Can we start a Minnesota/Nodak/Sodak Countdown? Who will be the 1st on the ice?

I am guessing maybe week after thanksgiving in SE Nodak? Who knows i could be wrong.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh you better believe....my stupidity might come in hand for this one....it's on! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard of some guys who've already been on hardwater the other week up by the border. So here's to round 2.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Hopefully another week or so....


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

WEEK?  .....i thought i was crazy.....tell me where youre gonna walk on....and ill be the guy throwing you a lifesaver :eyeroll: haha....good luck..


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea you're right. But a guy can be optimistic cant he? :wink:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

exactly....every day i walk across a small bridge over a small creek on campus and see some ice on there.....im always say "i can walk across that"....HAHA....knowing i'd be an icecube 8)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh you gotta do better than that Chris! We want location!! :beer: [/list]


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I stand correct chris just saw a report for lake metagoshie that said there was 5 6 inches of ice in some places and people were venturing out.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Noooo. Waaaay. 6" on Met already? Wow. Course, up in ND's armpit (the NE corner), the weather is always colder/windier/snowier/rainier/crappier.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Walked across a couple of good sized sloughs today. There was a couple cracking noises . Shouldnt be long now! :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think they ever really thawed out up not like we southerners Nick. Those days, was a week and half ago that we temps in the 60's?

Now i heard it suppsed to warm up thanksgiving again? :******:

Just freeze already!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like the extended forecast for a week from now has a drastic cool down comin' on. We might be getting our fix in the next two weeks. I for one have been busy tying flies for ice fishing, bead-nymphs, PTNs and other beaded flies for spring bobber and ultra light fishing. Tied up some wicked size 14 bloodworm midges, should be a hit!

If I learned anything last year...it's DOWNSIZE!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> If I learned anything last year...it's DOWNSIZE!!!


Amen to that


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Noooo. Waaaay. 6" on Met already? Wow. Course, up in ND's armpit (the NE corner), the weather is always colder/windier/snowier/rainier/crappier.


As Jed Clampett would say....."Them's fight'en words." :splat:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Im kinda curious when you said flies....is there any certain flies that you use...and how do you present then....just jigging i suppose?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cavedude...

I really got into ultralight presentations last year. Or at least ultra-tiny. I've been reading a lot about how crappies and perch don't always key in on minnows, etc, and how things like copepods, daphnia, and other small prey such as mayfly larvae, bloodworms and scuds are targets for panfish during the "slow" hours.

So I tied up a bunch of size 12 flies, just reject PTNS, old Hare's Ear nymphs, and others, and I was catching fish during the day when no one else was. Sometimes they were 4" perch, othertimes, it was a 9 or 10 incher that came cruising in for a snack. I was going on the Potato Chip theory: that after prime feeding times, these fish will eat small things, like I'd eat a handful of chips, ie: "it's there, I should eat it, even though I'm already pretty full."

The key was a spring bobber rod. I just watched for the twitch and set the hook. I wonder how many fish that either a) Didn't bite because my offering was too big, or b) that I saw on the Vexilar that actually hit, but spit the bait without moving my bobber or rod. Tiny flies, or tiny hooks with 1/2 waxies were the ticket for light biters with the spring bobber. Just working out some new patterns for this year. And having fun getting ready! 

I don't really "jig" with the spring bobber rod, I just tap the spring bobber with my finger moving the bait ever so slightly, like a daphnia, or water bug pulsing in the column. When a fish shows on the Vex, I pause. If it hits, cool, if not I tap again and then pause. That usually triggers a strike.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm hoping for an open Winter. You guys can have that slippery cold stuff. Oh......I guess I will take just a little.......for the gin and tonic's. :wink: Burl


----------

